# Leaky Valve Maybe



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

While mowing my yard I noticed one of my rotors was unusually wet. I opened up my valve box and herd the sound of water running even though none of the valves where opened. Check the other two valve boxes and no sounds of water. We've had a lot of rain and there was some water in the valve box but the level didn't appear to be increasing and the ground around the manifold isn't puddling.

I then shut off the water at the back flow and the sound went away. Turned it back on and took out the wet rotor and the hole filled up with water. It's a hunter pcv valve.

Should I just go to Lowe's and swap out the internals with another valve and see if the sound goes away or is there something else I could try. Would it at all be caused by the valve body?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This is a new install. Open the valve and check for debris from the install.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

g-man said:


> This is a new install. Open the valve and check for debris from the install.


Dumb question, open as in take it apart?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes. You don't need to take the valve out of the ground, just open the top.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

Diaphragm isn't closing all the way. Could be a bit of debris. Or the valve is opened manually just a hair?

Pull the top and give the diaphragm and seat area a good wipe down. Shut the water off first so the box doesn't completely fill up.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks all, opened it up there was a tiny bit of clay that may have kept it from closing all the way, cleaned everything up and put it back together and it sounds a little worse than before. This is in my third manifold farthest away from the house. I have a ball valve between manifold one and two. I'm going to probably add one between this one and the second one this fall. It stinks continually walking around the house. I'll probably hit up Lowe's for another one this weekend and swap out the internals.

The valve wasn't opened manually either I checked that as well.


----------



## Meximusprime (Jun 21, 2019)

I ran into the same issue before and eventually bought a new diaphragm after cleaning did not resolve it.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

Darn. Buy an identical valve and swap the entire top. I do this now instead of messing with old internals. Time is money they say.


----------

